

How we dogfooded KiSSFLOW to set up Reflections - vu2srk
http://kissflow.com/how-we-dogfooded-kissflow-to-set-up-reflections/

======
hanitham
“A butterfly flapping its wings in one part of the world might ultimately
cause a hurricane in another part of the world” – chaos theory - See more at:
[http://kissflow.com/how-we-dogfooded-kissflow-to-set-up-
refl...](http://kissflow.com/how-we-dogfooded-kissflow-to-set-up-
reflections/#sthash.BlkMhJTr.dpuf)

